# DH CORP



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

So Vista Equity Partners is buying DH Corp for $25.50

I almost sold this week for $25.45 but have decided to wait for $25.50 
plus an upcoming dividend and save the $9.95 commission

besides, there is nothing else I want to buy - no missed opportunity


----------

